# Draw weight



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We all know that increased draw weight does not necessarily mean increased speed. However I recently got a scale (to measure draw weight on some old bows I have acquired) and decided to see what my draw weight actually is on my slingshots.

Surprisingly my draw weight is only about 12.5 pounds.

Curious about others ... do you guys typically shoot heavier?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

For my self I like to use about 8 pounds for target.....For BB shouting I like 4 pounds..For Hunting I like 12 too 14 pounds

so far this seems to work very well for my style of shooting...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never checked what mine is. I'll dig out my fish scale and check it out.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The heaviest band set I shoot regularly is 13lbs.

I've been shooting 5/16ths ammo with 6 lb and 7 lb .02 band sets lately.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

8 to 12 pounds for 50-90gr ammo.... 4-5 lbs for .177cal BBs.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

After a quick check my usual set pulls about 9.5#.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I tested one of my naturals with 107 bands. The pull was 17.5 pounds. While I love both naturals and 107s I can say without a chrony that these bands are slower than my 12.5 walmart resistance bands.

Slingshots are awesome.


----------

